# Netflix is coming to PS3



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I found this really exciting! 

http://www.joystiq.com/2009/10/26/netflix-ps3-disc-must-remain-in-system-until-2010-update/


http://www.netflix.com/NRDInfo/PS3

I have taken full advantage of my PS3's media ability for storing digital movies and media, this is the next step to making it even better! About time! I just can't wait til it's CD playable free, COD4 never leaves the disc drive LOL


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I have known about this for a while. It is really exciting.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I figured it was coming, took long enough lol


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Lol PS3 welcome to the future Xbox 360 has had this option since the new one came out. I was a huge PS2 fan and hated xbox 1 and I find ps3 is mediocre compared to 360 and i think the people who like ps3 more are the ones who havent really played xbox. I gave ps3 a chance bought a few games and played online and stuff for a few months and i didnt like it. too boring for me.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

IMO PS3 will take out Xbox360. XBOX is about to have a blow to them, with them planning on banning nearly 1,000,000 xbox live users simply due to them upgrading their xbox. I read its meant for curving piracy, but even the ones who just upgraded for more hard drive space as well will be banned as well from their network. Just one more way they are trying to control everything, it was already a PIA to upgrade the hardrive on there system.

On my PS3 i have taken full advantage of it, which does stuff not xbox can't do, like having a dual OS, the war shall continue....


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

PS3 sales have quadrupled since the slim debuted a couple months ago. Also, let's not forget that both the 360 and Wii don't even do half of what the PS3 does and the PS3 is only $100 more. The PS3 is really a media center and it has everything: A large hard drive, Wi-Fi, Netflix streaming (you could do this already with PlayOn), browser access, USB access for external hard drive, picture and video storing, and the newer slim models actually bitstream the lossless audio codecs unlike the older fat PS3 models.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

If you guys want to look into how to stream movies and music to your PS3, i highly recommend this site:

www.ps3mediaserver.org 

They have the best program i have seen for setting up your computer as a media server for ps3 and works with ease. Even has a transcoding built into the program for when the audio isn't right.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

xbox is doing what!? i dont wanna get banned thats bull****************. gamerscores are part of the fun of xbox i dont want mine to be gone i just broke 10000 after 3 years


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33866696/ns/technology_and_science-games/


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Aw thanks Osiris atleast I know I'm safe.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

heh as a few of us where talking if microsoft ever actually made its own computer it would be the biggest flop in tech history lol with the failure rate of Xbox's and the ring of death who would want a computer that likely would die 2 days later in a horrific ball of fire.

PS3 is all fine and dandy but if I want a computer I will go drop 2000$ and have a computer that makes sony wish it could make something that awsome.

netbooks run dual OS cost the same but are more useful for day to day operations and still run the original consoles emulators ^_^ who needs PS3 when you have good old mario and gameboy.

big bonus for xbox is the new motion sensing unit being released I think that will change how games will be played. Think of play call of duty modern warfare using your hands and own personal motions to control the player, it becomes more and more lifelike in that aspect.

but in the end consoles can't truly be upgraded and computers are being developed at way faster pace so why use obsolete tech when you have the best of the best Quad i7 cores running 8gigs of DDR3 ram and dual SLIed cards 4 graphics cards combining for to make just 2 overly powerful cards and hold easily 8terabytes of drives while running dual blu ray burners? when Xbox/ps3/wii catch up to that sheer power then it will be something to say wow thats a cool console.

but by then computers will likely be running holograms and crazy stuff with 16cores and DDR15ram likely  

can you tell I am drooling over new computer specs?  heh


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

guppyart said:


> heh as a few of us where talking if microsoft ever actually made its own computer it would be the biggest flop in tech history lol with the failure rate of Xbox's and the ring of death who would want a computer that likely would die 2 days later in a horrific ball of fire.
> 
> big bonus for xbox is the new motion sensing unit being released I think that will change how games will be played. Think of play call of duty modern warfare using your hands and own personal motions to control the player, it becomes more and more lifelike in that aspect.
> 
> ...



Who knows maybe Mac will make a console LOL and run their commericials like they are right now for upgrading to windows 7 versus MAC, LOL i love them commericials. 

I cannot wait until we have intergraphical hologram displays that i wish to see before i Die. I seen the previews for Xbox's motion system, it is tight as heck i give them that, and sony's performance to compete against that was a sorry excuse for controllerless gaming. Given alot more people will be in shape when gaming reaches that point with xbox Lol. 

I thought you might be drooling a Bit, it was getting me going too! LOL. I'm only up to 2TB so far  :chair::console:

O and Guppy, for your fetish mind: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memristor LOL


----------

